# Curious about your coffee shop habits!



## DavidFika (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi coffee lovers!

I am caffeine Swede who is about to start a new café this autumn, and I'm therefore curious to know about your coffeshop habits. I've created a survey with a response time of approx. 2 minutes (answers are 100% anonymous). I would be truly grateful if you could take the time to conduct it.









Thank you in advance!

This is the link to the short survey:

https://goo.gl/forms/IKrnU9NNghr5Gyo52

Best regards,

David


----------

